

The third industrial revolution is basically dead, leading economist says - T-A
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-third-industrial-revolution-is-basically-dead-leading-economist-says-2014-12-04

======
baristaGeek
And that's why we use HN.

Moore's law is showing this asymptotic behavior because we focused on
improoving hardware for so long, apprently leaving everything else pretty much
behind. If the correlation coefficient towards Moore's law is the only metric
that defines if this is an industrial revolution or not, then this guy is 100%
right. However, there are other technologies: Biotech, clean, software, etc.

We do live in an age with higher distractions and therefore lower
productivity, but the true question should be hwo has human welfare increased
thanks to technology.

